# Brass track compatability and quality for outdoors



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a small indoor setup. I am planning to have a setup that will be in a shed.  It will not be exposed to the weather except when I use it but it is not heated.
1. Do I need brass track?
2. Are all the different brass tracks compatible?
3. Is the "New Bright" track any good?
Thanks; Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, what you should be looking for is nickel-silver, it'll be a lot less maintenance than brass track. It's what most outdoor railroads run on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Nowadays, stainless, but watch for flange wear, especially if using plastic wheelsets.
NS is readily available from aftermarket suppliers in more to-scale coding of 250 and 215.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

In my train club, only 2 members have stainless track, all the others have brass.
No one has nickel.

just a FYI

You can not clean nickel with abrasives as it is a plating over brass and will wear out, so you pay more for it and will eventually end up with brass when the plating wears through.

Wont happen...guess again, all my well run LGB engines have some brass showing on the plated wheels. And other manufacturer wheels have the plating wear off even quicker than the LGB.

In the smaller scales, nickel may be solid, in G it is a plating.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... I know for O-gauge track, the Atlas is solid nickel/silver, no brass in sight. It's interesting that the G-gauge track is plated, I didn't know that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Only the LGB stuff was nickle plated over brass. Horrible stuff. Can also peel right off.
Sunset Valley and Llagas are solid.
I know, personal experience.
Only Bach and Lionel were tubular (that I can recall), Bach unplated tin.

If you're going to buy into 9" tall rail, and use .332, yes, stay away from nickle plated brass LGB.
Dave


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Don, I use USAT brass track outside here in California and it has held up for a few years now. Other than a regular running of a track cleaning car it works well for me. The makers of most track will say if it matches up to others, hope this helps.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the information. i have acquired enough track for my project. Now I am waiting for spring. Don


----------

